# Inhalt in div Box laden



## Wiede (6. September 2007)

Hi!
Ich hab ein Problem bei einer Page von mir. Die Seite besteht eigentlich nur aus Div Boxen. Davon eine main - Box wo der Lauftext drinen steht. Jetzt will ich, dass wenn man auf einen Link in der Navigationsleiste (ist eine extra div box) klickt , der inhalt der verlinkten Seite (=unterseite wie z.b. Kontakte, News etc...) direkt in der main- box geladen wird! wie mach ich das mit Css/HTML ? Bitte um schnelle HILFE!
DANKE


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. September 2007)

In HTML gibt es dafür das <iframe>
http://de.selfhtml.org/html/frames/eingebettete.htm#definieren


----------



## Maik (6. September 2007)

Hi,

mit der Formatierungssprache CSS lassen sich keine Inhalte in eine DIV-Box laden.

Enweder greifst du zum empfohlenen iFrame, oder du überlegst dir, ob du eine serverseitige Scriptsprache, wie z.B. PHP, hinzuziehst, um die Inhalte in das DIV zu laden. In den PHP-Tutorials findest du hierzu auch einige Beispiele.

Bis dahin wandert der Thread erstmal ins HTML-Board.


----------



## Patematthes (7. September 2007)

Schau dir mal das Tutorial http://tut.php-quake.net/frames.html an und vielleicht hilft es dir ja bei deinem Problem.


----------

